# Show Us Your Saddle!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is mine: I absolutely love it and wouldn't trade it for anything else <3

I have no idea the brand (two of us searched high & low to find a name but..nothing lol) All I know is that it is a 15' Ostrich Leather Barrel Saddle 

I got it for my birthday but I believe is was purchased from somebody on Kijiji.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

And yes, I notice my horse looks a little fat in this picture! LOL this was when I first got him so he's in better shape now )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stou (Jan 12, 2012)

My gear: Antarès bridle & monoflap jumping saddle








[/URL]

















(I know, the arena is more like a mud pool lately, winters in Ireland  )

@WesternBella, love the color of your saddle btw


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a Billy Shaw barrel saddle. I use it on my horse Cutter! 
I also have a Billy Cook barrel saddle for my other barrel horse. I love them both!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

@Stou, thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

barrelracer11 said:


> This is a Billy Shaw barrel saddle. I use it on my horse Cutter!
> I also have a Billy Cook barrel saddle for my other barrel horse. I love them both!
> 
> View attachment 84392


MY DREAMM!! I want a zebra saddle pad & halter!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

this is like the only picture where you can KINDA see my saddle...i outgrew it like 4 yrs ago hence why 90% of the pictures im riding in i have my feet out of the stirrups


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> this is like the only picture where you can KINDA see my saddle...i outgrew it like 4 yrs ago hence why 90% of the pictures im riding in i have my feet out of the stirrups
> 
> View attachment 84393


Hahah  your horse is pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thanks! thats also one of his ONLY clean pictures! hes allergic to cleanliness


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my older roping saddle that I don't use much anymore. It's a 15.5" Simco and is super good quality, just a touch too big and the roping trees are not comfortable for me to ride for more than a couple of hours. After 8 or 9 hours in the saddle with this one, I was in agony.



















Then, almost 2 years ago, I finally had the finances to buy a new saddle and make it a custom job. That's when I got my Modified Association ranch saddle from Corriente. It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden in, it's incredibly secure, and darn tough. This is the saddle that I start all my colts in.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

LOL that's like the complete opposite of my horse. He's like a diva, he won't get dirty lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's my saddle  It's da best.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

WesternBella: Haha! I got both of those at a local tack auction. They are both REALLY nice! I love them! They have both at Chicks Saddlery if you ever want them! Haha! Here are the links! (They are a little pricey but good quality!)

Halter: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com White Zebra Halter 

Saddle pad: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Showman Zebra Print Pad


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Trust me, that's where I found them lol Chicks is my favourite website )) unfortunately, I can't order from there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 2 saddles that I just love, a County dressage, and an Antares jumping saddle... Both are super comfy, wouldn't really want to ride in anything else!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Love my Antares! 

This is the best picture I can find:








(I was just getting ready to give him a pat...hence why I am not sitting up)


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

My saddle is a Circle Y saddle. I got it for Christmas from my hubby and I love it. It is technically an Equitation saddle but I use it for barrels because it has a really nice deep seat. My bridle, noseband, tiedown, reins, and breast collar all came as a matching set but I have no idea what the brand is.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


>


I like this pic.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Currently I have 3 saddles. The first pic is my Vic Bennet cutter. Second is my Todd Jeys cutter that I hate with a passion and have been trying to sell forever but it doesnt fit anyhorses! Ugh! Third is my very ugly Todd Jeys cutter that I love more than most people. Its ughly and dirty and rough but it fits horses perfect and I just love riding in it. Sorry pics are bad. My cell phone takes bad pics


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the only saddle i seem to ride in anymore is my Kieffer Aachen II Dressage:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ha finally found ONE good pic of my saddle! the stirrups are like 4 inches too short this last time i was home....may as well ride bareback but since i wont be home till september i gave it to my friend for rodeo! haha


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The saddle sitting on "Steve" was built by a guy who used to work for Capriolas. I love this saddle better than my new one! The second one is my Tip's saddle, hubby surprised me with a custom cantle concho, the third is hubbys Tip's saddle and the last is a Spyder Tellar


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love this saddle. It's a wade (maybe more of an A-fork) made by Riders Choice. It is the most comfortable and secure saddle I've ever had. And it seems to fit both of my horses, which is quite a feat since they are built pretty different. 

I actually tried a Billy Cook last summer and it didn't fit either horse. So I am scared to try a different brand now for fear the tree won't fit as good as this one. One of these days I would like to get another. 

First photo shows it new. Second photo after many trail miles.  I switched to rawhide stirrups because my stirrups always take a beating in the brush.

PS. To Cowchick77, I LOVE your wades! You can tell they are top quality even from a distance!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Collegiate Dressage Saddle that was given to me. I still don't know the seat size...


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a Double C barrel saddle. Not a very known brand at all, but I bought it used and it's the most comfortable thing I've ever sat in. I use it on trail rides and everything. 
Here's there website. I don't guess they make my saddle anymore.
Home


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stou said:


> My gear: Antarès bridle & monoflap jumping saddle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm officially in love with your saddle. :wink:

Here's a halfway decent pic of my saddle. No-name Australian stock saddle of decent quality (the local tack shop guy really likes it, as do a couple of the boarders at our barn). I don't use those stirrups because I hate them (I brace too much). I use my friend's Circle Y trail stirrups...which I also hate. :? Paid $125 for the saddle.









I also might be getting an 18" synthetic AP saddle next week (for $1 :shock. It's at my work and WAY overpriced (they put $200 on it, which it probably wasn't even worth new and fully-fitted...and it's missing the leathers, irons and girth!) and I've already had two people offer to buy it for me once it goes to $1 (which will be next Thursday, since it will have been on the floor for 3 weeks). It's got a WIDE tree on it (which is what we need...a medium wide just perches on Aires' withers lol) and is in good shape. So, here's hoping we get it. I had pics on my phone, but deleted them.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My new favorite is this McCall. Found it barely used at a shop.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I love this saddle. It's a wade (maybe more of an A-fork) made by Riders Choice. It is the most comfortable and secure saddle I've ever had. And it seems to fit both of my horses, which is quite a feat since they are built pretty different.
> 
> I actually tried a Billy Cook last summer and it didn't fit either horse. So I am scared to try a different brand now for fear the tree won't fit as good as this one. One of these days I would like to get another.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Saddles should be investment, in my opinion, if they don't fit your horses or you well, your not going to perform your best and neither are your horses.

The Corriente brand like smrobs has are good. I have heard many say that they fit a horse well. I have known guys who have bought them and used them while a saddle was being built or repaired. So that may be a brand to consider for your next one.

The McCalls like boots has are nice saddles too, but finding one used is a little tough and usually go fast.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Collegiate Dressage Saddle that was given to me. I still don't know the seat size...


the seat and tree size should be listed on the flap or the billet guard (if it has one). otherwise do you know how to measure for seat size?

also - do you like your collegiate? the only collegiate i've ridden in that i liked was an old school close contact one that i bought brand new in 1991 (or was it 1992?). anyways, the dressage saddles and the newer close contact ones were all stiff and horrible, imo. i'm wondering if i just had bad examples.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

We suffered from a devastating barn fire the week of Thanksgiving and I lost every shred of tack I ever owned. It was about 25 years' worth of tack I had collected. Included in this fire loss were 6 saddles.  BUT.....I just got two new ones that I'm VERY excited about. I ride both English and western so I replaced at least the two most important to me and actually, I've always wanted a nice barrel saddle and never quite talked myself into spending the money since I had A saddle, even if it wasn't necessarily a barrel saddle. 

This is my new Tex Tan Speed Racer. I sat in so many saddles including Billy Cook, but none spoke to me like this one.









This is my Stubben Siegfried. Definitely didn't buy it new. I found a pretty nice little deal on Ebay for this one.









Don't have any pictures of them on my horses yet. And since we're still building a new barn, these saddles are currently living on the back of my couch. But you know, they look pretty good in my house. I may not move them outside when its all said and done. :wink:


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my show saddle, it's custom made by Cascade Saddlery. The guy who started Cascade Saddlery was a saddle maker at Phil Harris, and while I would LOVE a Harris...I have the next best thing.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My Cowboy Tack saddle ... would recommend it to anyone lucky enough to find one!










And a link to a used one on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cowboy-Tack...737?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf1b08c9


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

This is my German-made Stubben Siegfried that I bought off ebay for $350 about a year & a half ago. I just e-mailed Stubben today & found out that it is at least 40 years old! (made in the late 60's to very early 70's).


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Subbing will post later


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> the seat and tree size should be listed on the flap or the billet guard (if it has one). otherwise do you know how to measure for seat size?
> 
> also - do you like your collegiate? the only collegiate i've ridden in that i liked was an old school close contact one that i bought brand new in 1991 (or was it 1992?). anyways, the dressage saddles and the newer close contact ones were all stiff and horrible, imo. i'm wondering if i just had bad examples.


Yeah every time I go to the barn, I get so distracted and never measure haha! It's from the button to the middle of the cantle, yes? I didn't know the size was on the billet guard!

I love my saddle. I've been in APs, wintecs, jumping, kids, western, aussie. I pick my saddle over them all. I've also been in a friend's saddle.. it put me in the correct position.. I felt like I was sitting inside of a cupcake tray, being molded on a pedestal. 

Then again, there could be better.. but I am 100% confident and comfortable in my saddle.

Mine is so supple it's ridiculous. I'm not sure how old it is.. it is worn in a few places but after cleaning it up over the summer and once in awhile, it's so soft and pliable and in great condition. I can get pictures if you'd like?

One day, though, I want to get a custom saddle made for Sky, but still keep my old one. It rocks.


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

Well Harvey is very spoilt and has a Tekna GP for jumping and going out in general;;; clicky below for picture

http://www.dequestrian.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/37623211ee0fa0fcfc8530ba9af171c6/t/e/tekna_gp_saddle.jpg 

He also has a rather worn Thorowgood cob GP for everything at home (but not jumping as it has no knee support!!!!) Like pic below, but brown  It's scary that it once looked that new (well before I owned it though!)

http://patchesequestrian.com/assets/images/t4_cob_gp_brown_large03.jpg

Wasan has a leather saddle wooo - GFS pro event in black  found this pic on google images 

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTrJ8Q9L1BRAOtZ_ZzIeT24AzIUKH9qeDDILX3h6eAoqxNlTHOORsonkUBv


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

My Wintec Close Contact 16.5in (So I can grow into it Love it!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> We suffered from a devastating barn fire the week of Thanksgiving and I lost every shred of tack I ever owned. It was about 25 years' worth of tack I had collected. Included in this fire loss were 6 saddles.  BUT.....I just got two new ones that I'm VERY excited about. I ride both English and western so I replaced at least the two most important to me and actually, I've always wanted a nice barrel saddle and never quite talked myself into spending the money since I had A saddle, even if it wasn't necessarily a barrel saddle.
> 
> This is my new Tex Tan Speed Racer. I sat in so many saddles including Billy Cook, but none spoke to me like this one.
> 
> ...


Aww that really sucks! I'm lucky to have all my tack (and my horse) insured!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somoni (Mar 16, 2011)

this is mine, Knight Show Jumping Saddle Meiti Leather Horse Jump Saddles


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine is a Guffy Saddle, local made/sold brand that I love.
not the best pictures
in the 2nd picture both the ones on the left are Guffy, ignore the POS saddle to the right.

I plain on getting a saddle from KO Trading here soon, they have amazing quality saddles and they are very low in price, even for a custom one 

Build Your Own Barrel Racer Saddle


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My sister and I both have KO Trading custom barrel saddles. Sierra posted their link above in her post and they are great saddles. They aren't expensive but are fantastic quality and ride amazing...

I've had mine for a little over 3 years now.

































Holly's saddle


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Stou said:


> My gear: Antarès bridle & monoflap jumping saddle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are my saddles:

Kimberly Synthetic Endurance saddle (my current favorite saddle of all time):











The latest addition to my saddle "family": a Bighorn cordura saddle. It feels SO wide and kinda insecure now that I'm all used to the Aussie saddle...


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

This is my German-made Stubben Siegfried. It is currently at the tack shop, waiting for the saddle repair guy to work a miracle. While the seat and flaps look good, the underside and sweat panels are absolutely trashed. He THINKS it can be repaired, but he doesn't know if the leather is too damaged to hold up to switching. He's going to look around and see if he has a parts saddle that he can take all the underside panels from and 'transplant' onto my Stubben. I've got my fingers crossed, because I love this saddle more than I should probably love a piece of leather.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohhhh my goodness. You guys have not lived until you've ridden in a hereford barrel saddle. It's not super flashy, but I have never felt so secure and so comfortable in my life (And I've ridden in a LOT of saddles working at the barn)



















This is our other barrel saddle, Mom rides in it mostly now. She had a bigger Circle Y that she traded it for, because she didnt like it. I forget the brand name.










Another barrel saddle (This one is a Circle Y)











This is the best pic I can find of my english saddle. It's a Kincade.











Can't find a good picture of our reining saddles, but here's one of me sitting in one of them. This one is a reinsman.










Finally, we have this one. This is a half leather half cordura saddle, very lightweight an really comfortable. Me thinks it is an abetta. It is the only saddle I can get my dad to ride in, he doesn't like leather fenders! It is very comfy as well, another thing if you ever get a chance to ride in one, DO IT!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Red Ranger saddle (from the 50's or so), a Big Horn brown suade/cordura, another antique western saddle, and a no name (but very well made) older english saddle. I also just bought a black Big Horn cordura, but sadly, I won't get to play with it for some time. Can't find pics of my oldest western or my english, but here are the others.
Note that the last pic isn't of the exact saddle, but one just like it, as I don't have any pics of it yet.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

@ westernbella, is your saddle pink? My western saddle is too!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This one has arabian bars. Just got it, No chance to try it yet.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a black Luc Childeric. 
But I am trying to find a decent western saddle for my horse too.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I _love_ my Collegiate Diploma to death. <3 It's a 2009 16" regular flap that I found on eBay. I got it for an *incredible* deal, considering it was barely used, in absolutely beautiful shape, and came with a complete gullet kit. For the saddle, the kit, shipping (from California to my place on the east coast of Canada!), a new girth, good quality nylon-lined stirrups leathers and stainless steal irons, it came to a total of about - ready?! - *$700.* I almost died from happiness when it fit me and my boy like a glove. SO comfy, and such gorgeous quality for a bargain - I really love this saddle so much! 
The pictures I'm sticking in here are from a few days after I got it (the day I got all my fittings), one of me riding in it, and as a bonus, a picture of my gorgeous Pessoa wide bridle that I bought from my coach when it was too small for her horses. 


































Ollie likes to smile and model for the camera  LOL. Love my baby1 And my tack, heheh


----------

